# Boer Doe w/ lump on chest/under front left



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We just bought a wonderful fullblood boer doe, who I just ADORE. She's got an amazing disposition, and wonderful show potential. She'd a huge doe; maybe 190lbs. I was getting her ready for a show thats coming up in 3 weeks when I noticed a moveable, bigger than golf ball sized, hard lump under her front left leg. It doesn't feel like an abscess, although I did notice that she has some old abscess scars. I'm very worried about my big sweet girl. She's about 6 years old, and she had so much to offer to our herd, and I would hate to lose her to cancer, or something of the sort. Also, her stomach is largely bloated. She's been wormed. We thought she was pregnant, but after multiple bumpings, I'm not so sure. Any ideas of what's plaguing our sweet girl?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow.. I know what most of us are worried about on here concerning a lump in that area. Oh .. could this be CL? has she been tested for that? It may just be a benign tumor but if it is a hard lump... I would even be more concerned. Separate her for now from the other goats and get a test on the lump. A vet can take a needle and go directly inside to extract any puss to test for CL and can look for cancer type cells.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you know if her owner/breeder has ever given her a CDT shot there? Or any other vaccination that may cause a lump? 
We bought 2 goats that have big lumps right behind their front leg too, and their breeder told me before we bought them that is where she always gives the CDT and they typically got the lumps. It's IMO unattractive to look at, but doesn't bother them. I prefer giving the CDT between the shoulder blades, don't have as many issues with having the lumps form and not go away.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you mean behind elbow its a CDT lump. That's where it is typically given. Feel around the other side too I bet you'll feel old injection sites.
Like Hoosier I give mine in the front shoulder too. Maybe the breeder also does this?
She is 6 yrs old she probably does look preg.
Please dont freak out about CL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the CD&T shot abscess....typical spot :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our baby has a permanent bump from a CD&T shot before we knew to rub the area after an injection =/ Doesn't hurt him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You have not responded but it does not sound like you are talking about the elbow area (???) If not the elbow area it could be so many things, It could be a splinter, a spider bite, a cyst, yes cl, but lets hope not, so many things. Had one doe that had a lump on her chest, I thought her heart was giving out or something, just decided to keep her no matter what. Lasted about 6 months then festered and a fox tail came out. And I just purchased a doe that now has a lump on her side, rib cage area, still not sure what it is but does not bother her. What you can do is shave her down a little there (not sure you want to do that if your going to show her) and start putting hot rags on her to see if you can get something to come to head. You could also try to drain it, but since you are concerned with cancer I dont know if that would be a good idea.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. We've had does with abscesses, but this doesn't feel like an abcess. It'd a Round, HARD lump. I'm not as worried about CL, as cancer. We've rescued a few does who've had CL abscesses, and we're comfortable managing them, as long as the does live happy and healthy lives.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. seems to be people who over react to CL type lumps and those who don't. I am trying to stay somewhere in between but I am also under the impression that you can not manage CL comfortably or easily or painlessly and my impression is also that it is spreading quickly. More and more goats are popping up with this CL problem and with these suspicious lumps. I personally don't feel comfortable keeping an animal that has it on my farm and also not comfortable with giving or selling it to someone else but I know everyone has these opinions .. Hope your doe is fine and this may just be one of those weird lump things that they get.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We currently have two rescue does with ***suspected*** CL. They both haven't had a single problem since bringing them home. They have two of the sweetest personalities that I've ever encountered, and we wouldn't trade them for the world. :angelgoat: also, we've had no other does have lumps pop up since we've had them. Just this big doe. Something I managed to miss when buying her. I really don't think it's CL though.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

So the answer is test her if you are worried about CL. You won't know unless you do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont think she cares if its cl, and from what I get out of it does not want to spend the $$ to find out. Like I said before it could be any thing, just keep a eye on it, if the hair falls off of it its a abscess and just put her in a 'sick pen' to be on the safe side. Treat it as cl and wear gloves it it does burst, how you manage your goats is your buisness, but just be careful you dont get it if it is cl


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

polopony said:


> So the answer is test her if you are worried about CL. You won't know unless you do.


The thing is, I DON'T think it's cl. At all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Boer Doe w/ lump on chest/under front left


 Hmm.Trying to picture the location....I was thinking armpit...when I replied earlier.....but... when I re-read it ..you are saying... it is on chest ...under front left leg? Usually CD&T shots are in the armpit area "behind" the front leg.... It really can be anything.... I'd have it tested if you want to verify CL or not... but... it may very well be.. a cyst ...to a staff infection.... :hug:


----------

